# "Exotic" Rodents



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone know where i could get hold of what i would call more exotic rodents, for example duprasi, zebra mice, jirds, lemmings etc

Thanks


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I know of someone who breeds jirds. What area are you?


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

Thankyou
i am in canterbury area


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry, can not find the website now. 
I'll keep looking and I will PM you the link when I find it.


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

thats brilliant thank you for that


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have you tried reserching local breeders in your area, contacting clubs regarding the breeding of the species you are interested in and asking them for a list of breeders.

avoid buying from pet stores or online breeding farms such as simons rodents


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> have you tried reserching local breeders in your area, contacting clubs regarding the breeding of the species you are interested in and asking them for a list of breeders.
> 
> avoid buying from pet stores or online breeding farms such as simons rodents


yes i have tried to research that information, but i can't find clubs or breeders in my area. do you know of anywhere i could find that info? Could i ask why is pet shops to be avoided? are they not known for being good to the animals etc?

I know i am interested in keeping Jirds, Duprasi, Different types of mice (Zebra, Doormourse etc) Acacia Rats and Opossums but i want to find reputable sellers and make sure i have the perfect environment for the animal. i have been researching for a long time and have experience in Duprasi and Zebra Mice. I once bred African Pygmy Doormice too

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pet shops are best avoided as they are in it purely for the profit, the animals to them are no more important then anything else they sell, they source them from breeding mills like this 
Why not use Pet Shops?

and this
PetSmart Cruelty // Photo Gallery

you could try reptile forums uk, people of there keep a wide range of exotic animals, although not all of them are guaranteed to be good ethical breeders


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awful. Is that more in America that this happens? Surely it can't be allowed here? I agree buying privately is the way to go


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no it happens here too, breeding mills are all over the world and they are nasty vile places, animals are kept in small cramped over crowded conditions and bred litter after litter after litter till eventually they die, with no care or consideration to the genetics of the animals or how long they will live, they churn out thousands of animals a week

i have actually been inside a breeding mill, the people on my road when i was little used to have a big farm a few miles away wiith lots of barns where they bred to supply PAH, i was young and didnt know better then and they used to give me free animals.

the cages they were kept in wre tiny plastic tubs stacked in racks, they even housed adult syrian hamsters (solitary animals) together

animals are stock, if they get sick a vet will cost more then the stock is worth


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Reptile forum uk tends to have more exotic pets up for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> no it happens here too, breeding mills are all over the world and they are nasty vile places, animals are kept in small cramped over crowded conditions and bred litter after litter after litter till eventually they die, with no care or consideration to the genetics of the animals or how long they will live, they churn out thousands of animals a week
> 
> i have actually been inside a breeding mill, the people on my road when i was little used to have a big farm a few miles away wiith lots of barns where they bred to supply PAH, i was young and didnt know better then and they used to give me free animals.
> 
> ...


That really is awful. I can't understand how the people working there can actually be happy enough to do that. I also can't understand how in this country we allow that cruelty to continue. I know it's been almost eradicated with regards to chickens so that should be dealt with, with our pets.


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Reptile forum uk tends to have more exotic pets up for sale in the classifieds.


Thankyou I will have a look into that.


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sorry, can not find the page. Hope you find something.


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

gerbilmummy said:


> I'm sorry, can not find the page. Hope you find something.


no problem thank you for looking


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Found you a zebras mice breeder in kent
Medway Mice and Exotic Rodents - Home


----------



## joshwarren (Feb 20, 2012)

emma20 said:


> Found you a zebras mice breeder in kent
> Medway Mice and Exotic Rodents - Home


thats brilliant thank you for that i will look into that


----------

